# Knock Airport/IWAK



## sepmilo (1 Sep 2006)

Hi guys,
Has anybody come across a blog giving out stink about the airport? I'd love to see it!


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Sep 2006)

This was on the guardian website the other day http://travel.guardian.co.uk/activities/rest/story/0,,1861284,00.html its an artical about a journalist going surfing for a long weekend in sligo. Flying from Manchester to Knock airport. She gives it some going over!


----------



## Avns1s (1 Sep 2006)

elefantfresh said:


> She gives it some going over!


 
I think you might have exaggerated slightly there. She certainly points out her annoyance with the €10 development fee (which is an opinion I would share!) and a degree of annoyance about the queue for it.........I take it she must not have been through too many airports recently including, Dublin, Manchester, any of the London Airports etc. If she had been, she would have less to say about the queue at IWAK


----------



## Avns1s (1 Sep 2006)

sepmilo said:


> Hi guys,
> Has anybody come across a blog giving out stink about the airport? I'd love to see it!


 Had you a particular point to make about the airport?


----------



## daveirl (1 Sep 2006)

That development charge is incredible, I never heard of it until I was in the airport going to the Heinken Cup final, I had time to kill so I went up to Customer Services to ask about it and the woman at the desk was incredibly aggressive. I simply queried it and asked why they didn't charge it to the airlines etc, why they had some charges included and others not and she just went for the nuclear option and asked me 'do you want to get to the match or not', I asked her was she threatening me and then she accused me of having been drinking and that I wouldn't get on the plane because they wouldn't let people who had been drinking on.

Incredibly bad service, and still no reply from the complaint I sent in.


----------



## sepmilo (1 Sep 2006)

No
Just I heard that there was a blog and it totally slates the place. Perhaps even an insider!


----------



## z102 (1 Sep 2006)

What's wrong with an airport that creates hardly any noise?


----------



## kfpg (1 Sep 2006)

heinbloed said:


> What's wrong with an airport that creates hardly any noise?


 
How does it do that? What do you mean?


----------



## Avns1s (1 Sep 2006)

Lakeview said:


> How does it do that? What do you mean?


 
Covert sarcasm I think!


----------



## Bgirl (2 Sep 2006)

I use Knock Airport all the time.  I have absolutely no problem paying the deelopment fee - delighted I can fly to UK and the continent with out having to face Dublin Airport.  Service is excellent so big deal we have to queue to pay fee.  Better than getting on a shuttle bus from the car park - nearly takes as long for the shuttle bus to get from teh carpark in Dujblin to the terminal as it is for me to get from Ballina to Knock Airport.


----------



## Avns1s (2 Sep 2006)

Bgirl said:


> I use Knock Airport all the time. I have absolutely no problem paying the deelopment fee - delighted I can fly to UK and the continent with out having to face Dublin Airport. Service is excellent so big deal we have to queue to pay fee. Better than getting on a shuttle bus from the car park - nearly takes as long for the shuttle bus to get from teh carpark in Dujblin to the terminal as it is for me to get from Ballina to Knock Airport.


 
I agree with most of what you say. To me, as a mayo person, the airport provides a great service. To be able to access the UK as you said, is good. To be able to go to a range of top class sun holiday destinations and not have the hassle of:
 - Travelling to Dublin.
 - Dublin Traffic.
 - Long term Parking and that shuttle bus.
 - Exhorbitant parking charges.
 - long queues for check in.
 - travelling back from Dublin when you arrive back from your holiday (needing a good rest!)

It really is a brilliant facility and one which should be supported by all in the Midlands, West and North West and seen those outside these areas as potentially offering a service that they could avail of in preference to the downsides of Dublin Airport as I have mentioned above.

I disagree though about the Departure Charge though. I think it is necessary, Knock deosnt have the income stream from the Airlines like the larger Airports have. Nor does it get any government subvention on an ongoing basis like the larger Airports. It needs this fee for to raise funds to extend and grow the Airport.

Ideally, I would like the charges to be included in the cost of the flight ticket. I know though that Ryanair being the major airline operating out of IWAK, wont accommodate this, so that's kinda the end of the discussion!

I do feel embarassed when I am with people, especially tourists and we have to pay this fee. 

I have only come across this fee in one other airport and that was Hamburg about 10  years ago. Dont know whether they still charge it. Ironically I was flying from Hamburg to Knock!


----------



## DeeKing (2 Sep 2006)

Another reason for the development fee is a commitment to keep the car park fees down. One way to avoid a long queue is to pay the fee as soon as you have checked in and then you can sail thru customs without the possibility of missing your flight.


----------



## rabbit (2 Sep 2006)

DeeKing said:


> Another reason for the development fee is a commitment to keep the car park fees down. One way to avoid a long queue is to pay the fee as soon as you have checked in and then you can sail thru customs without the possibility of missing your flight.


----------



## rabbit (2 Sep 2006)

"to keep car park fees down" ?????
I had to park for a few days recently at Knock, I forget exactly how much it was, I remember being shocked at the price - to park in a foggy bog on top of a mountain - I think it was something like 25 euro for about 55 hours parking. 

The most annoying thing though in the weekend away was caused by the location of the airport. Knock is regularly fog bound and our flight was delayed by a few hours as a result, which affected our short weekend away dramatically. Everyone who drove to the airport from all directions that morning had no fog until the last bit of the drive up the mountain to the airport at Knock.

Pity the airport was not built where there was already a town - hell where there was already an airport so it would have made more sense - Sligo or Castlebar. Then again, in the era of the 80's , when strokes ruled the land, when did value for taxpayers make sense.



N.B.  Waiting in the uncomfortable filthy airport room for hours for the fog to rise, I was tempted to go out and ask the girl I gave 20 euro cash development fund fee to ....where did all this money they collected over the years go to - why was the airport not developed since I previously passed through the doors years previously ? 
I agree with the other posters how Dublin airport , parking there etc is a nightmare experience. 
Most people I know from Sligo, Leitrim etc, find its far better value and a more comfortable experience to fly through Belfast Int. airport near Lough Neagh.


----------



## DeeKing (2 Sep 2006)

Comparable to other Irish airports Knock car parking is ok. All airports are subject to fog delays, so Knock is no exception to that ! If you don't like Knock airport, then just don't use it. Problem solved !


----------



## Bgirl (3 Sep 2006)

God Bless Fr Horan - thats all I say.


----------



## Avns1s (3 Sep 2006)

rabbit said:


> "to keep car park fees down" ?????
> 
> Pity the airport was not built where there was already a town - hell where there was already an airport so it would have made more sense - Sligo or Castlebar.


 
You mean like Stansted in London?

I thing the location is ideal, close to Castlebar, Ballina, Sligo, Galway, Roscommon, Longford, Carrick on Shannon, Etc. What better location could you get in the region. Plus try and get permission to put it near a town and all the anti lobby would have a field day.





rabbit said:


> N.B. Waiting in the uncomfortable filthy airport room for hours for the fog to rise, I was tempted to go out and ask the girl I gave 20 euro cash development fund fee to ....where did all this money they collected over the years go to - why was the airport not developed since I previously passed through the doors years previously ?
> I agree with the other posters how Dublin airport , parking there etc is a nightmare experience.
> Most people I know from Sligo, Leitrim etc, find its far better value and a more comfortable experience to fly through Belfast Int. airport near Lough Neagh.


 
Filthy? Where?

Your fees have gone in to building a new Departures lounge, New arrivals Hall, Marketing the airport that possibly has brough YOU the opportunity to go to the destination you chose for your weekend.

Why didn't you spend those lost hours driving to Dublin, inching your way through traffic jams, and getting the shuttle bus from the LT Car Park in Dublin Airport or pay €120 for your car for the weekend in the Short Term one.


----------



## DeeKing (3 Sep 2006)

Well said! I think that Knock airport is a huge success, not only for the West but for Ireland in whole. I have used the airport hundreds of times and I would recommend it anyday. I hope we are not succumbing to the British disease of knocking something (pardon the pun) because it is so successful?


----------



## rabbit (3 Sep 2006)

DeeKing said:


> Comparable to other Irish airports Knock car parking is ok.


I know that, but compared to most airports the land around Knock airport ( poor quality land on top of a mountain ) is not much use for anything else.    25 euro is not what people in the remotest western counties are used to paying for parking for a few days.    'Tis not Grafton St.




DeeKing said:


> All airports are subject to fog delays, so Knock is no exception to that


 
Everyone knows that.  However, Knock must be the foggiest airport I have ever used.   I reakon 80% of the time I have used Knock flights have been delayed leaving or coming because of fog / low level cloud on the mountain / call it what you want. 



DeeKing said:


> If you don't like Knock airport, then just don't use it. Problem solved !


 
People would like to like it, but many people I know who live between it and Belfast ( Aldergrove ) for example  have learnt the hard way that Aldergrove is more reliable, better value and cleaner.


----------



## propertyprof (5 Sep 2006)

rabbit said:


> "to keep car park fees down" ?????
> I had to park for a few days recently at Knock, I forget exactly how much it was, I remember being shocked at the price - to park in a foggy bog on top of a mountain - I think it was something like 25 euro for about 55 hours parking.
> 
> The most annoying thing though in the weekend away was caused by the location of the airport. Knock is regularly fog bound and our flight was delayed by a few hours as a result, which affected our short weekend away dramatically. Everyone who drove to the airport from all directions that morning had no fog until the last bit of the drive up the mountain to the airport at Knock.
> ...


 
Totally untrue as a Manc based Sligonian everyone I know has now switched to Knock instead of flying into Dublin (Belfast as a last resort when Dublin prices go too high). It is a lot less hassle (for the points raised above) and works out quicker and cheap also.

I have never had anything but good experiences flying into Knock since BMI started the route from Manchester (they once let me check in 15 minutes after check in closed for my flight.

Compare that with Manchester where on the outbound flight I once had friends not allowed to fly after 2 minutes after check in (I kid you not) and another time they disallowed a child from flying in his seat as he turned 2 years of age on the day he was returning to Ireland!!


----------



## rabbit (5 Sep 2006)

This is what the travel writer in the Guardian had to say about it

"The sting came as I joined the tail of a queue that wound its way slowly and grumpily through Knock Airport towards a till staffed by a single harried cashier. 

Given the squillions of EU money from which Ireland has benefited over the last decade, it felt a bit rich that this extended Portakabin was now charging a 10 euro "development fee" as well as the standard airport tax to travellers departing through the country's scruffy portals. But that was nothing to the annoyance of reading the corporate display boards next to the lengthening queue, boasting of Knock Airport's "streamlined customer service". After half an hour's shuffling in line, and with rising panic as my departure time neared, I finally handed over my euros and ran in a screeching hurry towards the gate. "
Good job it was not one of the many occassions Knock airport was closed due to low level cloud / fog on the mountain / crosswinds.


----------



## DeeKing (5 Sep 2006)

As I've said before the way to avoid a panic at Knock is to* pay the fee as soon as you have checked in, then you can go upstairs and have your* *Guinness (or whatever is your poison) in peace.* I'm sure most previous posters would do this, as it makes sense, especially in peak times. Due to its location, Knock can be fog-bound more than others (I have used this airport since a nipper and have never had delays Knock end due to fog, plenty from Manchester tho!) but a quick phone call or check online, especially if coming a long way to meet/depart should give you the info you need.


----------



## rabbit (6 Sep 2006)

DeeKing said:


> Due to its location, Knock can be fog-bound more than others .


not " can be ", but " is ". Knock airport, located as it is on top of that boggy mountain in Mayo, is subject to more low level cloud / fog closure than other Irish airport. 




DeeKing said:


> but a quick phone call or check online, especially if coming a long way to meet/depart should give you the info you need.


 
Not much use if you are on an incoming flight, diverted to Dublin as a result of weather at Knock. Manys the time I and others have endured an uncomfortable bus journey from Dublin airport to Knock, usually because of low level cloud / fog at Knock, sometimes it was crosswinds. It has never happened me at other airports.

Besides, if you were booked to fly from Knock, and the weather was fine everywhere but you made " a quick phone call or check online" and discovered low level cloud / fog at Knock airport, would you risk missing your flight by not travelling to the airport and waiting there ?


----------



## DeeKing (6 Sep 2006)

rabbit said:


> Besides, if you were booked to fly from Knock, and the weather was fine everywhere but you made " a quick phone call or check online" and discovered low level cloud / fog at Knock airport, would you risk missing your flight by not travelling to the airport and waiting there ?



What I and the airlines suggest that if there is significant delays then postpone your journey to Knock and keep an eye on updates. 

BTW if Knock is so much of a problem for you then why not fly from Galway? At the end of the day you can moan all you want about the weather conditions at Knock, but what can you do about it? Life's too short.


----------



## rabbit (6 Sep 2006)

DeeKing said:


> What I and the airlines suggest that if there is significant delays then postpone your journey to Knock and keep an eye on updates.


As I said, not much use if you are on an incoming flight, diverted to Dublin as a result of weather at Knock. Manys the time I and others have endured an uncomfortable bus journey from Dublin airport to Knock, usually because of low level cloud / fog at Knock, sometimes it was crosswinds.

Do'nt worry, many people I know now use other airports rather than Knock, even though Knock is closer. Plus they save shelling out the third world like "departure fee" of ten euro cash per head.

Incidentally, on my last visit there, I noticed dozens of cars abandoned on each side of the roadway just before the entrance to the car park....I guess people are trying to avoid the increased and quite high car parking fees there now. I paid 22 or 25 euro, cannot remember which, for a little over two days parking in the car park recently.


----------



## Avns1s (6 Sep 2006)

Rabbit, enough said. You're entitled to your opinion and you have reiterated the same stuff a few times already. As DeeKing said, if you don't like it, then use a different airport and leave those of use who, on balance, taking the good with the bad, are certain that we are winning by having the facility that is Knock Airport, to get on and use it in peace.


----------



## carriekkel (25 Aug 2007)

..


----------



## steph1 (26 Aug 2007)

http://www.knockairport.com/content.asp?id=55

Click on development fee and see exactly why the fee is charged.


----------



## danole (1 Nov 2007)

I've heard lately that cars have been vandalised in the airport car park.Is it not supervised?! I'm wondering 'cos I'm leaving mine this w/e!


----------

